# Wahoo,Dolphin,Yellowedge,Tripletail,Scamp Plus others



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

B-rad, Rob,Tim and myself made up the crew today. We left out of Sherman's Cove just before light and was met with 1-3's from the south. Popped her up on plane and ran to the SW. While running we came upon a rip with grass and small dolphin jumping on it. You just could not keep a bait on the troll from being malled from all the schoolies. We worked the area pretty hard to come up with a few wahoo and some larger dolphin. Weran and gunned most of the day looking for signs of life. As we were in the areaof some ofour deep drop spots, Rob,Tim and Brad drop to 600' without electrics. You notice I did not include myself in the madness. They caught a yellowedge, golden tile and what looked like a cuss but Tim called it some thing else and a few scamp. The tripletail weighed in at 9 and 11 lbs. I have been saying this for weeks but I will say it again, Blue water is just around the corner. Here is a few pictures of our trip. Gene and Crew


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job as usual guys. I guess I'll be trolling next chance I get! If you don't mind me asking, how far out did you find the weedline/life?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *true-king (5/16/2009)*Great job as usual guys. I guess I'll be trolling next chance I get! If you don't mind me asking, how far out did you find the weedline/life?


 No we do not mind at all to answer any question. 45 miles were the bottom goes from 280 to 600'. There was a color change and 1.1 temp differance.We ran out to 74 milesin blue water but not any real signs of life. Gene


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice report Gene. Looks like you guys had another good day on the water. What did you use for bait to catch the Triple tail?:clap:clap


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Man you guys are good and can catch anything and everything keep it up.





Phillip


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice haul guys as always. Looks like a good variety of fish. Too bad the weather didnt cooperate like that for us last saturday!


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul, Recess. You didn't bridle up that skippy???


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (5/17/2009)*Nice haul, Recess. You didn't bridle up that skippy???


Wayne if for one moment I thought the old girl was around. Skippy will be in tow. Maybe next weekend if this southerly trades keep up. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job as usual. Didn't hear a report last week and it's like not getting the Sunday paper!!!! :doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (5/17/2009)*Great job as usual. Didn't hear a report last week and it's like not getting the Sunday paper!!!! :doh


Scott We did go last week but only ran out 20 miles. Waiting for the winds to slow down alittle, caught a few snappers and triggers. The winds increased and the seas were building above 5 feets and the water color was darker then chocolate milk with a very fast current, so we ran back in putthe boat on the trailer back home by 9am. The wives were all together so we join up with them and to go to the movies. One week end day with the wife out of the way LOL. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Smart!!!!!:clap 

My last 2 weekends were doing the family thing trying to get a big Kitchen pass for Memorial day!!!!! :hotsun Need to get out!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We picked away at them, getting a few here and there. I learned some things yesterday and appreciate the education, guys. It was a lot of fun, andI slept for about 10 hours last nightto prove it. I'm not sure what I want to eat tonight...but I'm thinking I may go with some comibination of wahoo, spiny cheek scorpionfish, and golden tile...can't wait for the next trip.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

That was a long day and a long drive home last night, but well worth it. Having a hard time deciding on what to have for dinner tonight after I finish off the Tuna for lunch. I havn't recovered from this one yet but I'm already looking forward to next week. The lady in the blue suit has got to move into our area sometime soon.

Rob


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew as soon as the boat went down for service they'd show up!!! Good job Gene and thanks for the info.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

dont get much better than that! heck of a haul :clap the trout and red fish i had last night was great but damn thats gon na be goooood!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang nice mess of fish there Gene and crew!

I found a pretty good weed line on Friday approx. 30 mile out to the south and lots of life...flying fish were every where but no trolling gear so we continued to explore more spots...more life on top than below this day.

Jimmy


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great catch Recess. You guys really know what you are doing. It is great when you can catch such a variety. Keep up the good work. :clap:clap:clap

Chris


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

GreatworkGene & crew - Nice mix of plegics looks like a fun day

What are those reddish - orange grouper shaped fish in the upper right of the first photo? 

I can make out the scamp, yellow edge and tilefish - but cant put a make and model on those "organge grouper"


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Starting from bottom left and going clockwise: wahoo, tripletail, spiny cheek scorpionfish, tilefish










4 fillets about 1/2 inch thick
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2-4 cloves fresh garlic
1/3 cup fresh cilantro or parsley
2 tbsp. Cajun seafood seasoning
1 whole lemon, juiced
lemon wedges (to garnish) 

Brush grill with vegetable oil to prevent sticking. Preheat on high for about 10 minutes.
Mix melted butter, garlic, parsley, Cajun seafood seasoning, and lemon juice in a blender until you have a smooth sauce.
To cook, brush both sides of fillets with sauce.
Place fillets on grill and cook, turning once or twice. Brush on more sauce as needed. Fish is done when it flakes easily about 5 minutes.
Use lemon wedges to garnish and serve.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Mullethead (5/17/2009)*GreatworkGene & crew - Nice mix of plegics looks like a fun day
> 
> What are those reddish - orange grouper shaped fish in the upper right of the first photo?
> 
> I can make out the scamp, yellow edge and tilefish - but cant put a make and model on those "organge grouper"




I believe those are called spiny cheek scorpionfish, and I know for certain they are very tasty. They have extremely white meat, and the filet i had was excellent on the grill last night.

Edit - if you happen to catch one, I'm told you need to be very mindful of the spines as they are poisonous.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *KingMe!!! (5/16/2009)*Nice report Gene. Looks like you guys had another good day on the water. What did you use for bait to catch the Triple tail?:clap:clap


Cut up mullet.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

found another good one....coconut crusted wahoo

8 3-oz. slices of wahoo 
2 limes 
8 oz. coconut flakes 
4 oz. flour
3 eggs
2 oz. chopped basil
2 tsp. chopped garlic
15 fluid oz. coconut milk
Salt and pepper (fresh ground)

marinate the wahoo in coconut milk and lime juice for 4 hours. Mix coconut flakes with basil and garlic. Bread the marinated fish first with flour, then eggs, then coconut flake mix. Pan-fry in medium-high heat or until golden and crispy.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang it B-rad no posting of food before lunch. Now you've gone and made me hungry. I'm smelling some seared tuna and wahoo for lunch now.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

> *Fiver (5/19/2009)*found another good one....coconut crusted wahoo
> 
> 8 3-oz. slices of wahoo
> 2 limes
> ...


Man, I just ate breakfast, and ya'll making me hungry again. Great post. :clap


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job gene :bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

mmm mmm those pics are awesome


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

WOW


----------

